# I got the bad Ipad update....



## PCBsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

Unfortunately I updated my Ipad Kindle app with the bad update.  It removed all content from my Ipad. That's annoying, since I separated unread from read by keeping unread books on the device.  I think I've got it straightened out, but just realized all my samples are gone!

Is there any way to get samples back?  I am going to guess not, since they don't archive.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the only way is to download them again, which is unfortunate if you had too many to remember them all.


----------



## PCBsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

Samples were more of a wish list for me.  Books that look interesting but I'm not ready to spend $12.99 yet.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

PCBsmith said:


> Unfortunately I updated my Ipad Kindle app with the bad update. It removed all content from my Ipad. That's annoying, since I separated unread from read by keeping unread books on the device. I think I've got it straightened out, but just realized all my samples are gone!
> 
> Is there any way to get samples back? I am going to guess not, since they don't archive.


What bad update? Should we not update the kindle app?
wHich version is bad?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

corkyb said:


> What bad update? Should we not update the kindle app?
> wHich version is bad?


It's fixed now. Was a bad update up for half a day or so one day last week that had a note to not install it. They fixed it pretty quickly so nothing to worry about now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh....

I'm so behind on my app updates....

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm so behind on my app updates....
> 
> Betsy


Me too. I let 'em pile up before I update.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with the most recent Kindle app version, the one that was released after the "killer" version? App Store reviews aren't really positive, but on the other hand when you see people complaining they can't purchase books inside the app I know they aren't all experienced?

Download? Hold off?


----------

